# International Residential Code



## chris.b (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anyone know the code number where it talks about smoke detectors? I have to submit it to an insurance company for a service change out that they are paying for. Here, we have to install smokes on every service, panel change. I have never been asked to provide it before and I will be in the field all day tomorrow on this job and don't have time to wait until the inspectors office opens, talk to the inspector and then email it to her.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Start with Article 760 Fire Alarm Systems.

In your spare time you may want to read NFPA 72
It's available free online.... https://law.resource.org/pub/us/cfr/ibr/004/nfpa.72.2002.pdf

Also, ask the Fire Marshal for that jurisdiction what they require for your area.

Thanks


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you for freezing up my ram for about 5 minutes.... :thumbup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Thank you for freezing up my ram for about 5 minutes.... :thumbup:


Government was busy installing backdoors and monitoring software in your computer.. that stuff takes time!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

A carbon monoxide/smoke detector on every floor. A smoke detector in every bedroom and a smoke detector within (if I'm not mistaken) 15' of the bedroom door. Correct?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Hold up. 

International?


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Lol, sorry about that... RAM filled up rather quick did it?


----------



## Stuff (Oct 14, 2012)

A couple of weeks late but if truly under IRC then section R314 in 2009 version - http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec014.htm


----------

